# HELP!!!!!



## Racergirl (28 July 2015)

Anyone on here a photographer? I organise a show with friends of mine, it's in Devon on the 9th and my photographer has gone AWOL &#128561; 

I can't raise her at all ( I have tried!) and obviously we would like one to be there..... I know this is short notice and it's a huge long shot, but I don't suppose we've got anyone on here who is a photographer and might be free? We can't offer to pay, though I'd cover reasonable fuel costs and feed them....


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (28 July 2015)

Where in Devon?!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 July 2015)

Sorry if appearing pernicky OP....... but if in your thread title it were to say "Help: Photographer needed" it might draw more response??? Just "Help" is a bit vague TBH and one has to open the thread in order to find out what it is about!!!

Also an idea of WHERE the show actually is, would be a great help. 

Hope you find someone.


----------



## Racergirl (28 July 2015)

Redpost equestrian near Totnes. 

I was hoping to lure in nosey people in the SW with my plain "help" and give more details if anyone said they might be around.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 July 2015)

Ahhh, thanks OP! Sorry, didn't mean to be picky.

Gosh, there has got to be someone, somewhere, in that local area, surely?

Sorry can't help as I'm in the east of the county, but hoping that someone will come forward. 

Just a thought, but maybe there are some local amateur photographic groups on FB who'd relish this sort of opportunity, i.e. taking shots of moving things, having the chance to be geeky with their gadgets??


----------



## Racergirl (28 July 2015)

That's tonight's quest, having another look. My mum suggested there must be some photography groups or something who would be glad of the experience and in need of the money they could make from selling, I had a quick look but couldn't find any. The girl I originally wanted has been ill, and isn't taking any bookings for this year at all ( though she's already booked for next year!!) and most other people were fully booked by the end of last year - so we've always been on the back foot a bit. I've had two ( three now assuming Kirsti is a no show) say yes then say they can't, and three others who are going to charge ( which is fair enough if we were to get a cut of the sales, but we wouldn't and we aren't in a position to cough up anything up to £500 to pay someone to then make money out of us!) 

Dinner, hopefully quickly slumbering baby and then I can get back online, it's not helping that I tend to use my phone ! 

And you weren't picky at all, I could have been more helpful - I was a bit frazzled when I jumped on asking in here this morning!!


----------



## proudwilliam (28 July 2015)

Check Dawlish Horse Show site and perhaps Cockington they have a photographer in attendance.


----------



## ester (28 July 2015)

Have you asked on local horsey and photo Facebook groups. That seems to always get a few answers round here.


----------



## Racergirl (28 July 2015)

Thankyou all


----------



## Pie's mum (28 July 2015)

Try Julian Preston or Andy Manning - they are both on Facebook and I'm sure they go to Redpost on Wednesday nights.
If you are still stuck let me know as I work with someone who's other half is a photographer - I doubt he would charge as he is trying to get back into it.
Is it on 9 August?


----------



## Racergirl (29 July 2015)

It is on the 9th, yes. That's super helpful, Thankyou so much!!


----------



## Poo Picker (29 July 2015)

Try http://heatherjerrardphotography.weebly.com/ she is excellent


----------



## Racergirl (29 July 2015)

Thankyou very much everyone, we've got someone now ( but I'm definitely keeping a note of all these names for the future !!!) 

Relieved doesn't even BEGIN to describe me....


----------

